# Happy Valley Bonfire Night



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey

Me and some of my (particularly british) friends are thinking about going to the bonfire night thing at Happy Valley since its only an hour from Nicosia on the A1.

Was wondering where exactly I would need to go to see them and where we could park? And how busy will the motorway be on a Saturday afternoon heading there?

Also - looking at google maps I see it is in Akrotiri - do you need passports or something to get in?

Thanks!
James


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Just drive to Episkopi. The motorway is never busy. No passports. You will see relevant signposting to direct you and there is plenty of parking in Happy Valley.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is in Episkopi not Akrotiri. From the akrotiri side you will drive through the Garrison and as you leave the main Garrison you will see the signs and probably queues to go down to the beach. You will be directed to the dedicated parking areas.
We have been and it is a very enjoyable night.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Please check your statement, Veronica, as the checkpoint at Happy Valley is not allowing unauthorised visitors through today for the first time that I ever recall? Dont want hundreds of disappointed children turned away on the night!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bencooper said:


> Please check your statement, Veronica, as the checkpoint at Happy Valley is not allowing unauthorised visitors through today for the first time that I ever recall? Dont want hundreds of disappointed children turned away on the night!


If that is the case it is the first time. 
We have been to several Happy valley events as they are usually open to all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Veronica said:


> If that is the case it is the first time.
> We have been to several Happy valley events as they are usually open to all.


We were at the Fete a month ago without a problem

Why arrange it if people cant go?

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

I know it was mentioned before but could someone please say exactly where and which evening this firework display will be in November...pretty please!

Sheila


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sarchy said:


> I know it was mentioned before but could someone please say exactly where and which evening this firework display will be in November...pretty please!
> 
> Sheila


The Bonfire and Fireworks is being held on Saturday 2nd November from 5.15pm, at Lemmings Beach, Happy Valley, Episkopi.










Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> We were at the Fete a month ago without a problem
> 
> Why arrange it if people cant go?
> 
> Anders


NashHash this weekend at Happy Valley apparently requires passports to enter!! So, be prepared on fireworks night.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> The Bonfire and Fireworks is being held on Saturday 2nd November from 5.15pm, at Lemmings Beach, Happy Valley, Episkopi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the information Pete. Is Lemmings beach accessed the same way as for Party in the Park and the fete etc?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sarchy said:


> Many thanks for the information Pete. Is Lemmings beach accessed the same way as for Party in the Park and the fete etc?


No you drive over the top of the cliff. Just follow the lemmings.











But seriously, I don't know. Let's wait for Veronica who does.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If its the same beach as the last time we went to a fireworks night, yes it is the same access, but wherever it is it is usually well sign posted and the biggest clue will be the queues of cars


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sarchy said:


> Many thanks for the information Pete. Is Lemmings beach accessed the same way as for Party in the Park and the fete etc?


Yes it is - follow the signs! I understand that there will be free access on the night - but probably best to take passport anyway just in case.

See you all there

David


----------

